# In PPT erstelltes Video ist fehlerhaft in After Effects



## Psycho_Dad (13. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Auf einer Messe soll von uns eine Präsentation, erstellt in Powerpoint 2010, als Video gezeigt werden. Das Video ist nach dem erstellen (kann PPT von sich aus als WMV erstellen) ca. 192MB groß. Ich würde nun ganz gerne das Video in After Effects etwas komprimieren. Ja, es gibt bessere Programme (wie z.B. Adobe Premiere) dafür, aber ich habe hier nichts anderes.
Das WMV ist als 720p erstellt. Nun füge ich es in AE (Version 6.5) ein und dabei scheint etwas falsch zu laufen, denn das Video ist halbiert. Die obere hälfte ist schwarz und es ist nur die untere hälfte vom Video zu sehen. Schau ich mir das Video im Media Player an, ist alles OK.
Ich habe die AE Einstellungen bezüglich Auflösung, FPS und noch so einigen Optionen gecheckt, aber nichts hat etwas gebracht.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?

Gruß
Psycho_Dad


----------



## chmee (13. September 2013)

Nebenfrage: Was ist denn an 192MB falsch? Wenn Du 1,92Terrabyte gesagt hättest, könnte ich es ja verstehen.

Abgesehen von der Sache: Es gibt zB *ffmpeg* als Converter, der Dir Alles in Alles wandelt. Wieviele Sekunden sind's denn? Ob Du nämlich mit AE auf bessere Werte kommst, sei dahingestellt. Auch Premiere ist die falsche Wahl.

Kurzum: Es läuft. 192MB sind kein Beinbruch. Das Ergebnis nach der AE-Aktion sind weder bezüglich Qualität noch Größe absehbar.

mfg chmee


----------



## Psycho_Dad (13. September 2013)

Es ging in diesem Fall erstmal darum, dass das Video in der Chefetage abgesegnet werden sollte. Aber nicht der Chef hier in Kiel, sondern der in Hamburg. Und das sollte per Mail geschickt werden. Da sind 192MB schon ungünstig. Ich gebe Dir recht, das ist nicht viel für ein Video.   Der Film ist 15 Minuten lang.
Ich habe keine Möglichkeiten andere Software zu installieren. Die müsste eh erstmal von der IT Abteilung beschafft und getestet werden und da gehen Wochen ins Land.... Deshalb der VERSUCH mit After Effects.
Ich hatte hier schon ältere Videos die vom Datenvolumen her kleiner gemacht habe, ohne das die Quali groß gelitten hat.
btw. letzten hatte ich das gleiche Problem als ich zwei Filmchen zu einem zusammen schneiden wollte auch. Eines von den beiden kam ebenfalls aus PPT. Hier ging es aber darum einen Film zu haben anstatt zwei. Ich konnte es auch nicht lösen, so wurden beide Film einfach in die Mediaplayer Playlist getan und nacheinander abgespielt. 
Mich würde einfach mal interessieren woran es liegt und ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, dieses halbierte Video normal anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## sheel (13. September 2013)

Psycho_Dad hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe keine Möglichkeiten andere Software zu installieren. Die müsste eh erstmal von der IT Abteilung beschafft und getestet werden und da gehen Wochen ins Land....


Wenn es um fehlende Adminrechte etc. geht, die man für Programminstallationen braucht:
ffmpeg braucht keine lange Installation. Solang du Dateien irgendwo speichern kannst...
es ist nach dem Download direkt verwendbar.


----------



## pixelator (13. September 2013)

Hast du bei den Renderoptionen "Quadratische Pixel" gewählt statt Halbbilder bzw. Frames?
Mit der Option "Halbbilder" wird dein Video in ein oberes und ein unteres Halbbild aufgeteilt (TV).
Für den Computer ist "Quadratische Pixel" die Wahl.

Hast du neben AE auch den Adobe Media Encoder Installiert? Der würde auch ein evtl. codec-Problem lösen. 

Gruß pixelator


----------



## Psycho_Dad (13. September 2013)

@ Sheel: ok, dann könnte es natürlich funktionieren.

@ Pixelnator: Ja, quadratische Pixel sind eingestellt. Den Encoder kann ich nicht finde, somit denke ich, dass der nicht installiert ist.


----------



## chmee (13. September 2013)

Kann Powerpoint auch in etwas Anderem als wmv exportieren? Letztlich ist es egal, da Du also nur die Möglichkeit über Premiere oder AfterEffects hast (wobei ich dafür nun Premiere mit dem MediaEncoder nehmen würde), ob diese Datei 128MB oder 4GB hat - sie wird doch eh kleingerechnet. Also einfacherweise AVI raus, in den MediaEncoder packen (der müsste auch StandAlone installiert sein, oder?)

mfg chmee


----------



## Another (13. September 2013)

Falls du nicht ewig testen u. rumraten willst, mal 'ne Idee nebenbei:
Lad es doch einfach bei Youtube hoch, stell es auf Privat u. sende nur der Chefetage den Link. Somit sehen die auch nicht nur 'nen Pixelbrei, deiner nochmals für 'ner mail Konvertierten Datei.

In 'ner Woche kannste das notfalls immer noch rausfinden, bzw. darauf gänzlich verzichten.


----------



## chmee (13. September 2013)

(ich hatte im Grunde genommen hinterkopfs den gleichen Ansatz. Anstatt 24 Stunden auf ne Antwort zu warten, hätte man 184MB innerhalb von 20-30 Minuten irgendwo hinterlegen können..) (und da es sight unter mir im Beitrag angesprochen hat, ich halte 184mb bei 15 Minuten für einen recht guten Wert, davon ausgehend, dass es sich um eine Auflösung im Bereich um "kleine HD" handelt..)

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (14. September 2013)

Mir stellt sich gerade eine ganz andere Frage.

Habe gerade die Layouts fertig und werde übers Wochenende die Animation für die Firma bauen für die ich arbeite. Das Video soll dann auch auf er Messe (Dmexco) gespielt werden.

Nur mein Video soll nicht länger als 1min sein.

Meine Frage hältst Du 15 min Video Material für sinnvoll?


Vg sight


----------



## Psycho_Dad (16. September 2013)

Letztlich hat mein Kollege das Video auch irgendwo hochgeladen, damit die in HH drauf zugreifen können. Aber er wollte das vermeiden, weil er nicht weiss, ob dort die Chefs wissen wie man damit umgeht. 
Das mit den 15 Minuten liegt nicht in meiner Hand. Ich bin da auch nur zuarbeiter, aber da das mit dem Hauptabteilungsleiter so abgestimmt ist, wirds schon ok sein. Hab gerade gesehen, dass es keine Messe sondern eine Konferenz ist. 
@ Chmee: nein, PPT kann nur WMV und einstellen kann man da auch kaum etwas.
In drei Wochen bekommen wir endlich die neuen PCs mit Windows 7 (jetzt XP) und somit auch viel aktualisierte Software. Vielleicht habe ich dann das Problem nicht mehr...

Danke für eure Idee und Vorschläge. Wenn ich den neuen PC habe, werde ich hier Meldung machen, ob es daran lag oder nicht.

Gruß
Psycho_Dad


----------



## Psycho_Dad (30. September 2013)

So, wie versprochen hier mein Nachtrag:
Ich habe nun After Effects CS6 bekommen (vorher 6.5) und nun ist die Videodatei auch konplett zu sehen. Es schien also lediglich an einer inkompatibilität der zu neuen Powerpoint (2010) und der zu alten After Effects (von 2004?) Version zu liegen.
So, nun freu ich mich erstmal über AE CS6 und 3ds Max 2013


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2013)

Na dann viel Spaß


----------

